# im blue



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: im blue (redvwgti)*

wowwww I love it


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those 18's right?


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

yes sir


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

18s on mk5s are perfect.. love the stance!! nice and leveled.. no need to go lower, unless you go lower both front and rear.. dont wanna see no rear rake


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks santi


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

best mk5 jetta hands down. i'd love to see the chrome front back on though


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (vwdgood)*

loooooovvvvvveeeee it


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

bonertastic!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_bonertastic!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thats a nice way to put it.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

thanks guys yeah i was thinking about getting a badgeless grill and painting it another color i really wish i could get a brushed aluminum grill


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

Why dont u brush it yourself... i know a few people have done that, and their mirror caps.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Why dont u brush it yourself... i know a few people have done that, and their mirror caps. 



not the mirrors please.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

ive been thinking of keeping it cream and powdercoating the wheels cream just for someting different


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*

I like the colors the way they are. Silver wheels and creme grille http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
not the mirrors please.

chrome ones, so they look like brushed aluminum.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Perfect just the way it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (flygli03)*

thanks man


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

man i keep looking at cars nowadays and noticing how the rear fender arch sits lower than the front ahaha


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: im blue (redvwgti)*

Holy Keskin's !!!







That looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: im blue (KoF)*

Looks great! Very nice choice for wheels


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: im blue (moacur)*

you sir officially have one of my favorite VWs on bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
awesome job


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: im blue (dubina4steve)*

proper


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: im blue (michaelmark5)*

thanks guys and yeah dont really have much options with camber on the new mk5's unless somene knows something i dont


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: im blue (redvwgti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Looks awesome! Seriously my fav mk5 jetta i think.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

that looks great! im not even a fan of the new jetta's but yea this changes things


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

thanks guys


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

favorite mk5! wheels cream too


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (gunch)*

yeah thinking about it


----------



## 23fadeaway (Mar 20, 2009)

ummmmm wow!


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: im blue (redvwgti)*

Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks freaking wicked! 
How close are you to laying the subframe?


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

pretty close man i think the width of my wheels is jsut killing me right now maybe if i throw some smaller tires on i could get it to touch


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: im blue (redvwgti)*

illin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

love it.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

thanks guys


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

i think this grill looks wayyy wayy better than the chrome, at least on this car it does.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*

thanks dude yeah ill probably keep it


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

Not to bump this thread up; I saw your basket for sale and decided to browse your other threads because your Jetta is sick. 
Props man. Since your wheels are for sale, what are you planning on getting? I wish I could afford them.


----------

